# printable eyes??



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope I'm asking this in the correct place. Somewhere there was a link to a sheet of printable eyes that were fairly realistic looking, I'm working on some wig heads and now I can't find this page or link.Can someone help me out? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp <---try that


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thank You*

That's it! Thanks so much.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You betcha.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great link.....Thanks alot for posting! These are really easy to make, and the results are incredible! I've already made 4 sets in 2 nights using big marbles instead of the deodorant balls....
Thanks again!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Marbles are a good idea.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I use 1" wooden balls from Michaels. I've used them in all my monsters....gotta love those "Easy Eyes"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I do that, too. Plus, there's already a hole in back to add a screw to.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool thanks! i never saw that-now i have eyes for my props


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I am sure I am too late, but here...


----------

